# Doctor Marcus' Photo Thread



## gynnyr (Mar 2, 2010)

I wanted to start fresh with a new photo thread to-day! I've been experimenting with different things and finally have some I think are worth showing off. I have a couple photos of all the species I'm currently housing, though not all of the stages. Good variety to start things off!







Newborn s. carolina, still red and clear and flighty. Snapped while transferring him from the hatching container to the more permanent housing. Can't get two of the older nymphs out of the hatching container and if given too much time, they like to eat them when they first come out.






I regret not keeping better tally on what instar this s. limbata is. 'Rochelle' is the only female survivor, it seems, haha.






Ro doesn't like to face the camera. I have so many 'butt' shots it's not funny, haha.






I love how the abdomen is blue-purple. It's such a surprise.


----------



## gynnyr (Mar 2, 2010)

My first nymph-to-adult raised female! A lovely green and yellow m. paykullii named Lena. According to my fiancée, she's a beauty queen.






Hello there 8&gt;






The little 'expansion' spots are yellow, body pale green and wings bright, vibrant green. I love her colouration.






Red Eyes lives to tell his tale of love! After a harrowing 24+ hour adventure, he is ready for some series chowing down (and already ate a small cricket, as one can see by the red).






I'm so glad he decided to eat again after mating. He was disinterested in everything but for a couple days until I let him have a go at it. It worried me how skinny he was, especially right after dismount (when this photo was taken).


----------



## gynnyr (Mar 2, 2010)

Chartreuse is the most lively mismolt I've ever had. I hope he continues to be so, and makes it to adulthood, unlike his late girlfriend Candy.






Chartreuse was originally... charteuse. When he turned brown, though, his eyes stayed green. Quite lovely.

And there we are! I'm trying to do a bit better about my photos, conceptually, focally and in general set-up. I still don't have anywhere proper to take them, so the backgrounds can be a little distracting, but I'm doing my best with the very limited space I'm given. Thanks for looking!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2010)

You got some nice pics there, lovely mantis!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2010)

I enjoyed the pics... and the information on each one.


----------



## gynnyr (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and glad you enjoyed, ladies. Glad to know I'm doing well


----------



## sbugir (Mar 4, 2010)

Man, you've really captured the personality in your last pic. Nice pics.


----------



## gynnyr (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha, thanks lemmi! Chartreuse is really photogenic, to be honest ;D


----------



## gynnyr (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been really busy lately, and have seriously fallen behind in photo taking and posting. I really want to make up for it some time soon. In the meantime, since it was a gorgeous day here in Maryland (80ºF thereabouts, thank god!) I took out Rochelle and Nick, my two favourite Stagmomantis survivors. They rather enjoyed the sun as well.






She has a gorgeous colouration I know she won't keep into adulthood, haha. Best enjoy now, huh?






Eyes in the back of her head, or is that... her eyes ARE the back of her head?






The kind of girl you can't take home to mother!






Nick has gorgeus eyes. His body pattern is neat too, but those eyes are fantastic.






The little sentry keeps watch over the deck.






He's all man, ladies ;D

For those wondering, Rochelle is one of kamakiri's limbatas, Nick is one of Minnie's little carolina offspring. At this point, I'm not sure that either of them will have mates, but they are certainly the strongest and going to survive on their own.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice. The ones of the green mantis outside are my favs.


----------

